# Knowledge of Missions in Myanmar?



## Steve Curtis (Sep 23, 2010)

For almost a year, I have been working with a brother who is in Myanmar. He is an indigenous pastor and church planter. He is solidly Reformed. He planted the first church in 2003, and now there are 12 churches calling themselves the Reformed Church of Myanmar. (They are not related to any of the similarly named churches in that country.) RCM is principally located in the south Chin Hills, nearly 1000 miles from Yangoon. You can Google Mindat, Myanmar to get an idea of their location. This is a very poor region, but the Lord is doing a great work there.
My friend's access to the Internet is limited because of the expense. He has said that shipments of Christian literature would likely end up "lost" somewhere along the way. He says that their greatest needs are for training, so that they can equip pastors. Further, there is no Bible in their dialect, and most of the people in this area do not speak or read the national language (Burmese). 
While I (and they) would certainly appreciate prayer for them, I put this in the missions forum because he is pleading for someone to come to them and work with them on the ground there. Were it not for my wife's health condition that requires me to be close to her, I would go. If anyone on the PB knows of any missionaries in that country or region who might be interested in even a brief trip dedicated to intense training in doctrine, I would very much like to communicate with them. 
(I have never tried an attachment on here, but this is supposed to be some pictures of them!)
View attachment 1929


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 23, 2010)

The PRC have done some work there, mainly throught the ERC of Singapore. There is a denomination there also know by the name 'Protestant Reformed Churches of Myanmar', which is still supported by the PRCA. I believe the pastors of the ERCS still go there on occasion.

The PRCA still supports the training for pastors in Myanmar through its Pastor training fund - foreign lands.


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2010)

Pastor Richard Bacon does some work in Myanmar. See here:

Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed of Mesquite, Texas


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 24, 2010)

Bert and Tim, thanks (your posts were indeed "helpful" but I wanted to say "thanks" too!)


----------



## coramdeo (Sep 24, 2010)

Harvesters International has a work there and a couple in my Thursday nite prayer group are friends with the CEO of Harvesters. A very difficult place to minister because of the repressive government. If you want info let me know and I'll ask them to contact you.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 24, 2010)

Gregg,

The churches there are specifically looking for help with training in Reformed theology. I am not familiar with Harvester's - are they Reformed? Either way, that may prove to be a good contact; perhaps they know people who know people... So, by all means, I would love to get in touch with them (or for them to get in touch with me).


----------

